# Porter Cable 7403 paint remover/shaver



## pacificpainters (Jun 24, 2009)

I just purchased. Any suggestions on setting the depth. I am prepping redwood clapboard. I am getting swirl marks.
Thanks

:lol:


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't know much about the porter cable tool I have a paint shaver pro.Just takes a lot of pratice and you have to clean the wood up by sanding it after you shave it.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Anytime you use any sort of circular grinder/sander you're going to have to sand out the swirl marks. On redwood and cedar I usually hit it with a belt sander afterwards. Also, they do make different grits to fit on the PC.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Anytime you use any sort of circular grinder/sander you're going to have to sand out the swirl marks. On redwood and cedar I usually hit it with a belt sander afterwards. Also, they do make different grits to fit on the PC.


I want to pick up one of those new mini belt sanders, have you seen those?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yep, and they are pretty handy to have.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Yep, and they are pretty handy to have.


So you have one? Is that what you use on the lap siding?


----------

